# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  FuriousGold ♛ New Update ALCATEL MTK PHONE UNLOCK TOOL V1.0.3.4 (PACK8)

## mohamed73

OT-890
OT-891
OT-985
OT-991
OT-3201
OT-A890
OT-A919
OT-C918
OT-C919
OT-W939 
Total 10 models with 255 PIDs.   STANDALONE CALCULATION USING IMEI+PID FOR THE MENTIONED MODELS 
Direct link: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

